# Closed Head Injury in the ED



## gr8gal61 (May 24, 2009)

Is there a code to use for a closed head injury in the Emergency Room? Patient hit head on fall & dx was head injury and concussion. Thanks


----------



## dm_schmitz (May 24, 2009)

Code for concussion dx and add an E code for head injury.


----------



## Joe_coder07 (May 24, 2009)

Hi,

Code for concussion and e-code for head injury depend on fall.

Joseph Amalraj Antonisamy CPC-H


----------



## MishCPC (May 25, 2009)

Code for concussion (it is integral to closed head injury and more specific).  Also use E-code.  

Michelle
ER coder


----------



## gr8gal61 (May 25, 2009)

Thanks to everyone that answered. Very much appreciated.


----------



## MishCPC (May 25, 2009)

You are very welcome.


----------

